# Short knife and break in break out.



## billc (Aug 8, 2011)

Last week in class we worked some short knife defense and tonight we worked the break in break out drill from other Fma.  Stick practice is interesting but I have to say the sword and knife are more interesting.


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally I find sword and knife to be a lot more interesting than stick work.   Lots of good training can be done with the sticks, but its not the same as actually having a blade/trainer in your hand.


----------



## billc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, for most of my time in the FMA I did stick based arts.  It wasn't till about two years ago that I began working in a sword based FMA and the differences are "sharp"  The stick stuff is endlessly clever and entertaining, and not impractical, but knife and sword just have that little extra.  Do you know what I mean?  They are just a little more fun.


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup I know exactly what you mean. Getting back on the mat with some friends tomorrow for the first time in in quite a while.  I've really missed it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## billc (Aug 8, 2011)

Have fun.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 9, 2011)

If it is the break-in/break-out drill from Pekiti, well it isn't a stick drill....


----------



## billc (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll check with my instructor, it could very well be from modern arnis because we did a lot of what we did last night in modern arnis.  My instructor is also a student of jerson tortal so I'll check on that front as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2011)

Could you describe the drill? 
Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2011)

Depending on the size of the knife, it could be "[get] Cut in, [get] Cut out". Where [] means optional.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes Bill if you could give us a breakdown of the drill we would enjoy it!


----------



## billc (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, it was a drill I remember from my Modern arnis days and was reaquainted with it at a Datu Hartman seminar when he came into chicago for short stay.  Depending on your numbering system it was the 1st four angles as the holding pattern and then one guy would close distance and try to punyo the other guy to the head.  Then one or the other clears out and you go back to the 1st four angles and rinse repeat with different attacks and then you break out again.  Since it was Modern Arnis and Datu Hartman also stresses balintawak it would be more of a stick drill than a sword drill, especially with the edge to edge contact that you would have if you were using swords.

Here is a Datu Harman video from youtube, if you look at the 3:11 mark you can see part of the drill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbkzwXfiBvg&feature=related

Here is another youtube video, I guess some would call it tapi tapi, although I remember it being called break in break out when we worked it a long time ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWJhg1B8GSQ&feature=related


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 10, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Well, it was a drill I remember from my Modern arnis days and was reaquainted with it at a Datu Hartman seminar when he came into chicago for short stay. Depending on your numbering system it was the 1st four angles as the holding pattern and then one guy would close distance and try to punyo the other guy to the head. Then one or the other clears out and you go back to the 1st four angles and rinse repeat with different attacks and then you break out again. Since it was Modern Arnis and Datu Hartman also stresses balintawak it would be more of a stick drill than a sword drill, especially with the edge to edge contact that you would have if you were using swords.
> 
> Here is a Datu Harman video from youtube, if you look at the 3:11 mark you can see part of the drill.
> 
> ...



Bill, Yes I know that drill as Semi Sparring as it was called in the late 70's and 80's. It was also called Break in and break out in the 80 & 90's as you would break in from the single sinawali pattern and break out from the butting or passing of the drill. 

Now that I know what it is, I will go look at the original post.


----------



## billc (Sep 10, 2011)

I know some arts have a standard vocabulary, western olympic fencing or kendo for example, but I like the fact that the FMA have less standardization in their vocabulary and the names of drills.  I think it makes the art more...natural.  Communication can be a little more difficult between arts, but that's not always a bad thing.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, break in and break out with a small knife is asking to be cut. I personally dislike seeing Hi/Lo with a Daga.


----------



## billc (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually, it wasn't break in break out with a short knife.  The short knife was one week and the next week was the break in break out drill.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2011)

My apologies. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

